# MDaemon email sending problem



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Expert's


I am using MDaemon as a Mail Server.the problem is when client send emails to different domains like a *[email protected], [email protected] *
MDaemon cannot send and mail stuck in retry queue.

but these emails if i send by gmail.its easily to send. 


Thanks
Acer


----------



## bsw71 (Sep 6, 2012)

Your MDaemon logs will provide clues as to why messages were placed in the Retry queue. To determine why a message was placed in the Retry queue, open your SMTP-Out log (located in the MDaemon/Logs directory) with a text editor such as Notepad. Next do a search for the message subject or some other identifying characteristic, such as the recipient. Once you find it, located the Message-ID header and copy it. Then, do another search on the Message-ID header. Using the Message-ID header, you can then search for each consecutive instance of that message-ID header, which will allow you to follow that message as it passes through the queues on its way to the Retry queue. Once you find the last instance of that Message-ID header in your SMTP-Out log, you should also see a reason mentioned as to why it is being placed into the Retry queue.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Has it ever worked correctly?


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah its worked perfectly before now I can face the problem.


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

i think there is IP black list problem.i don't use static IP may be that's why i can face these issue.the log file show me IP blacklist.


----------

